# Latest AR build.



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Started with a stripped Double Star lower, lots of Magpul stuff, Stag upper, and a Vortex Strikefire. I wasn't too sure about the Strikefire, but after a couple hundred rounds, I'm sold on it. She runs frangible ammo with a problem( I'm told alot of AR's are sensitive to). Could be a Duracoat camo finish in her future.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks good. Dont worry about the vortex, its a very good unit.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice looking rifle. Unless you are left handed I would try the light on the right. I really prefer them on the bottom so nothing is sticking out to get hung up on stuff.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice rifle.


----------

